# DIY Wobble Board



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Any brilliant ideas for a DIY wobble board?

I'm not sure what to do about a fulcrum. I can buy a split wooden ball for crafting online, but I'm hoping to find something available in stores. And what size should it be for a ~30-36" board? I'm thinking 2.5-3" is probably good but I'm not sure.

Has anyone made one?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

If they weren't so expensive, I'd say purchase a stability ball and put a board that is centered on top of it - but the general idea of a half ball-type thing with a board on it would be ideal, from what I've seen. If you were so inclined, you could even get a soccer ball, bury half of it in the yard, and use the other half.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

missc89 said:


> If they weren't so expensive, I'd say purchase a stability ball and put a board that is centered on top of it - but the general idea of a half ball-type thing with a board on it would be ideal, from what I've seen. If you were so inclined, you could even get a soccer ball, bury half of it in the yard, and use the other half.


I'm not sure about anything inflatable. Most of the ones I see online have a hard fulcrum. I have seen some DIY tutorials where they used a softball as a fulcrum though.

I do have some balance discs and I could easily place a board across those and duct tape it on, but then I can't use the balance disc anymore


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Honestly, when we had a dog in class with issues my trainer seriously said 'put a ball in a sock and staple the sock to a board', so there's that. I mean about as jury rigged as you can get, but it apparently worked fine.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Honestly, when we had a dog in class with issues my trainer seriously said 'put a ball in a sock and staple the sock to a board', so there's that. I mean about as jury rigged as you can get, but it apparently worked fine.


Hahahahaha. 

I can just imagine my husband's face after he's spent an hour rounding the piece of plywood (because he's the kind of weird perfectionist who would do that) and then I hand him a ball in one of his old socks.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm kind of thinking of getting these in a couple sizes (not necessarily from this seller). I just don't like paying shipping. I also don't like that getting 40+ of these things is only twice as expensive as getting one of them. lol
https://www.etsy.com/listing/205105...+ball&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> Hahahahaha.
> 
> I can just imagine my husband's face after he's spent an hour rounding the piece of plywood (because he's the kind of weird perfectionist who would do that) and then I hand him a ball in one of his old socks.


Yeaaaah, I am living in the land of 'I need more weave poles' and hearing "BUT I KNOW PEOPLE WHO DO METAL WORK. I CAN MAKE YOU THE KIND THEY USE IN TRIALS" You know, the real ones. 

His reaction to a ball in a sock would probably be worth photographing. 

...I still need to get the stick in the ground poles, though. I don't WANT the freestanding set of 12!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I really want to get something made before the puppy comes home. I originally wanted it for Watson to work on his issues with stuff moving and banging, but if I'm going to get a puppy I want to use it right away instead of waiting until she has the same problem. 

I saw a tutorial online where they used a round banister cap thing, which is basically a wooden ball pre-drilled with a screw. Maybe I'll see if I can find that, and see if the local craft store has the wood balls in stock, before I order something.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

elrohwen said:


> I really want to get something made before the puppy comes home. I originally wanted it for Watson to work on his issues with stuff moving and banging, but if I'm going to get a puppy I want to use it right away instead of waiting until she has the same problem.
> 
> I saw a tutorial online where they used a round banister cap thing, which is basically a wooden ball pre-drilled with a screw. Maybe I'll see if I can find that, and see if the local craft store has the wood balls in stock, before I order something.


You can check at your local hardware store too - I'm sure they'll have a couple of half-spherical shaped objects you can choose from!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

missc89 said:


> You can check at your local hardware store too - I'm sure they'll have a couple of half-spherical shaped objects you can choose from!


Oh, that's a good idea. I was thinking of wandering Home Depot which seemed hopeless, but you reminded me that we have two little local stores I can try. They are the kind with a million aisles crammed with stuff, and helpful staff who somehow know exactly where everything is. I'll stop there on my way home from work today and tell them what I want to do with it and see what they come up with.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

elrohwen said:


> Oh, that's a good idea. I was thinking of wandering Home Depot which seemed hopeless, but you reminded me that we have two little local stores I can try. They are the kind with a million aisles crammed with stuff, and helpful staff who somehow know exactly where everything is. I'll stop there on my way home from work today and tell them what I want to do with it and see what they come up with.


That's perfect! I find a lot of 'specialty' stores (the kinds that sell the stuff for you to make your own banisters, fences, etc...) or wood-working places have a lot of those kinds of things too.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

missc89 said:


> That's perfect! I find a lot of 'specialty' stores (the kinds that sell the stuff for you to make your own banisters, fences, etc...) or wood-working places have a lot of those kinds of things too.


Yeah, that's exactly the type of place I was thinking of, but I don't know if we have anything like that around here. There isn't one that I've seen, but there could be a place I haven't heard of.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Our wobble board at the club is pretty simple. Big wood board, 4 pieces of wood screwed together on the bottom in the center to make a square, hard orange ball goes in square.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

kadylady said:


> Our wobble board at the club is pretty simple. Big wood board, 4 pieces of wood screwed together on the bottom in the center to make a square, hard orange ball goes in square.


That's not a bad idea, though I'd have to find a ball. Easy enough to build out of scrap wood and not buy special parts.


----------

